# aftermarket windshield recommendation



## bentz2 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi there: Looking for a windscreen or windshield for 1974 R 75/6. Not sure how to find one online. Any suggestions? The best brand, an online dealer. I've tried simple googling with little success. Thank you.


----------



## gmybeer (Feb 19, 2017)

If you haven't found a source yet, try Max BMW. They are on line and seem fair.
If you want to try searching all of craigslist, try adhuntr. Put in your key word and search.
Are you looking for a windshield only, or a half fairing, or a full fairing? Do you want something from that era or more modern? Let me know. As a rider of that vintage, I may have more recommendations after you reply.


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Apr 13, 2017)

I can recommend these folks: http://parabellum.com/Sport-and-Touring-Shields-BMW-C3.aspx
Whether it's faring/windshield combo or just the windshield, Parabellum has got you covered!


----------

